# flash 4 linux exits with "Segmentation fault: 11"



## Beeblebrox (Jan 13, 2011)

I have several packages which are not behaving well and end up exiting with core dump 11 (screem, HTTrack among them).  I figured out recently that it may be a Linux Emulator issue when I got the same result after installing f4l.  Running f4l from command line shows the Seg-f-11 error.

I already have these in my fstab, was wondering what diagnostic I could try?

```
linprocfs	 /usr/compat/linux/proc	linprocfs  rw	0 0
linsysfs	 /usr/compat/linux/sys	linsysfs   rw	0 0
procfs		 /proc			procfs     rw	0 0
```

forgot to mention:  I think the source of error is nspluginwrapper?

UPDATE2:  I assume that this in /boot/defaults/loader.conf does not influence this problem:

```
linprocfs_load="NO"
linsysfs_load="NO"
```


----------

